# Wine on Droid



## teckk (Feb 5, 2013)

Wine on Droid
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/02/windows-apps-coming-to-android-with-wine-port/
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5MjA

Droid malware
http://www.securelist.com/en/blog/805/Mobile_attacks


----------

